# Motorhome towing Xtrail



## mdj (Jul 6, 2005)

I am considering buying a motorhome and am curious as to whether or not my 2005 Xtrail can be safely towed behind or not. Just getting into RVing and have never towed a vehicle behind another before. I see lots of posts about how the Xtrail can tow just about anything but I can't find anything where the Xtrail is the vehicle being towed.

Does anyone tow their Xtrail?

All comments welcomed.

Thank you.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

not me but my uncle tows a Saturn VUE behind a big motorcoach. attached to the hitch at the front of the VUE is a plexiglass shield.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

mdj said:


> I am considering buying a motorhome and am curious as to whether or not my 2005 Xtrail can be safely towed behind or not. Just getting into RVing and have never towed a vehicle behind another before. I see lots of posts about how the Xtrail can tow just about anything but I can't find anything where the Xtrail is the vehicle being towed.
> 
> Does anyone tow their Xtrail?
> 
> ...


It's a sweet idea. But I read somewhere the x-trail has to be either placed on a flat-bed or trolleys anytime it's towed beyond a certain distance - due to its drivetrain design.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

LEONGSTER said:


> It's a sweet idea. But I read somewhere the x-trail has to be either placed on a flat-bed or trolleys anytime it's towed beyond a certain distance - due to its drivetrain design.


The hand book recommends dollies and says it should never be towed with wheels raised (except 2x4).


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

I would get a flat bed trailer


----------

